
Keeptempo: an alternative to rescuetime? - urlwolf
http://keeptempo.com/
======
webwright
I think it looks like a slick app, but it is decidedly a different app than
RescueTime... Near as I can tell, it's timesheets with some spruced up data
entry.

On a related note-- from the splash site to the app, these guys are taking
some serious cues from 37s (from language to layout). Not a bad thing-- it
just really jumped out at me.

~~~
alaskamiller
At least they flipped around take a tour and sign up free.

